

Jimmy John’s Confirms Breach at 216 Stores - el_duderino
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/09/jimmy-johns-confirms-breach-at-216-stores/

======
el_duderino
List of stores:
[https://www.jimmyjohns.com/datasecurityincident/storedates.h...](https://www.jimmyjohns.com/datasecurityincident/storedates.html)

